# How to recover accidentally deleted .jpgs?



## SamanthaGR (Oct 4, 2011)

Is there any way to recover accidentally deleted .jpg photos in Galaxy Android 5 smartphone?
The .jpg photoss were stored in 64Gb SD memory card fitted in the phone.

Any useful tip will be appreciated!
Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you haven't written over the card, they _may_ still be there. Unfortunately, Android is good at erasing its deleted content.

Plug the SD card into a computer and then use a Windows-bases recovery tool to look for the deleted files.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

https://www.cardrecovery.com/?rid=google&kid=cr0103

install the software, remove the memory card from the phone then plug into a memory card reader into your pc.

run the programme, I used it to recover pictures on a micro sd card.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*As SamanthaGR's profile shows a MAC system, this may be more applicable to the situation:*

https://www.cleverfiles.com/

*The most important thing to do is STOP saving any content to the data card! The less new data saved to the card, the more likely to be able to recover the deleted files. I Hope this is helpful! *:wink:


----------

